# And Hi From the rest.



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

And Hi from the rest of the family. xxxxx

Lance.









Ridge.









Bridget The Midget.









Saffi.









Kaggi.









Ellie.








Fire.









Hope you like my family.xxxxx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*awww bless them, lovely to meet your family  *


----------



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

Beautiful cats, love Fire's glossy coat!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow what gorgeous fur babies you have,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics they are all gorgeous, Fire reminds me of my eldest girl Smudge very sweet


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

they really are gorgeous


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, they're lovely. Thank You for sharing them with us*


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

pheebs says hello stud lol to Lance  
and kittens say hi daddy xxxx

lovely cats xx


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

emmar said:


> pheebs says hello stud lol to Lance
> and kittens say hi daddy xxxx
> 
> lovely cats xx


Lance says Hi Sweetheart, and give my love to the kids,Pheebs.lol xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

They are all lovely. Fire looks like my moggie Socks - except a little bit smaller!

Louise
X


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone.Fire came to me when you could hold here in youre palm.My son rescued her.So she thinks she is a siamese living in a house full of them.
But i must admit she is the only one that climbs up the curtains.lol.xxxxx


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

What a perfect family, they are just lovely


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww love them all but a special place for kaggi


----------

